# Stihl SH85 blower



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a hard starting stihl blower. I cleaned and rebuilt the carb. It has a zama carb on it. It has a primer on it to. I took the fuel cap off and pumped the primer, fuel came back to the tank. Is this correct or do I have the fuel lines turned around? Thanks Bruce


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is how it should work, the primer or purge simply circulates fuel from the tank, through the carburetor and returns it to the fuel tank.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*30 year tech*

When you pump the primer, shouldn't fuel spray in the throat of the carb?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

shark said:


> When you pump the primer, shouldn't fuel spray in the throat of the carb?


No, as 30yr stated, the primer on the cube carbs only circulates the fuel and makes it available in the carb, the suction from the engine does the rest. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

shark said:


> When you pump the primer, shouldn't fuel spray in the throat of the carb?


Technically it's only a primer in the sense that it primes the carburetor with fuel. It actually purges the air from the carburetor and fuel system and supplies it with fuel for reduced starting effort. It's not needed at all for the unit to be started and run, but reduces the amount of cranking on the engine to supply enough fuel to start the engine. It does not prime the engine with fuel.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Make sure your carburetor gaskets are good between the insulator and carb and intake (air box) and carburetor, you may have an air leak there . Also you said you rebuilt the carb.... Did you reset the needle valve to proper height ? Were any of the welch plugs loose inside the carburetor? If none of these are the issue I would suggest just replacing the carburetor. The latest carburetor for that unit is part #4229 120 0606.
Also hows your spark? It could be weak and causing the hard start issue.


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the suggestions and info. Ill dig into it again tonight. Ill let you know what I find. Bruce


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Guys, I think I found the problem. I came home from work and tried it. Not even a pop. I put a new plug in and fired up on the third pull. When I repair a motor, I like to run it and tune it. Then leave it sit overnight. When I get home from work, I grab it and start it. If it fires up I let it go to the owner. If not I work on it til it does. Ill try this one again tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Tried the blower yesterday, no go. Didnt even sputter. Back to the bench. Bruce


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

bad coil or coil wire


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Coil and wire are new. Bruce


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

It is not uncommon to have a bad new coil. I have run in to this often. Also is the fly wheel key sheared? This could give you the same issue....


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

pull the exhaust outlet tube 15 mm socket i believe. a clogged exhaust is very common on these.. if so burn the screen out with a torch or clean it with carb cleaner & a stiff brush.


----------

